# How do I setup Dual Monitor Wall Paper (W7)?



## Nexus6

Use utramon
http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## Darren9

I just have 1 large image and windows set to tile, Ultramon or DisplayFusion have both worked for me in the past though.


----------



## calavera

Preferably the image should be 3840x1080/1200 or whatever your resolution is then set it to tile instead of stretch.


----------



## asuperpower

You don't need any programs. Just a windows os I use xp but on 7 it's similar. Go to the wallpaper settings and choose a webpage for each picture.


----------



## asuperpower

Wait... I'm booting a 7 computer to tell you exactly how...


----------



## asuperpower

Looks like the feature has been omitted in Windows 7. Thats a problem... I was relying on that in my new computer. Oh well... looks like I will have to just do this...


----------



## asuperpower

Wait a moment... you can do it!

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/dual-monitors-use-a-different-wallpaper-on-each-desktop-in-vista-or-xp/

EDIT: I am happy now


----------



## ajeet4u1989

I wanted to ask same question and i have one more question. I want to setup dual monitor on my windows 10 OS. But nowhere i found good answer. https://windowsclassroom.com/setup-dual-monitors-windows-10/ i read this article. It is helpful but still i can't unable to setup it. Somebody please help me.


----------

